# Bien que plus les douleurs soient considérables, pire est l'offense



## Syntexte

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si je dois mettre le verbe de la première proposition, ou le verbe de la 2e proposition, ou les deux au subjonctif :

Dans une parenthèse je souhaite écrire :

_(bien que plus les douleurs *sont *considérables, pire *soit *l’offense)_​
Est-ce correct ou faut-il écrire : 
-(bien que plus les douleurs *soient *considérables, pire *est *l’offense)
-(bien que plus les douleurs *soient *considérables, pire *soit *l’offense)


----------



## quinoa

Quel est le contexte plus large avec phrase ou paragraphe précédents?


----------



## janpol

je dirais : ... sont........ est......
Je suppose que cette phrase est incompkète.


----------



## Syntexte

le contexte c'est que la douleur qu'on cause n'est pas le seul mal moral (traiter les autres comme de simples moyens est peut-être plus fondamental). 
Ce qui compte moralement ca n'est pas tant la douleur _(bien que plus les douleurs *sont *considérables, pire *soit *l’offense)_ que le fait de se servir des autres...​


----------



## Syntexte

Merci pour vos réponses. "Bien que" + indicatif m'est cependant difficile à admettre !


----------



## Thomas1

Il m'est aussi difficile à l'admettre. On nous, les étudiants de français, corrige pour avoir mis l'indicatif avec « bien que », bien sûr nous recevons de pires notes pour lui !

Voici un extrait du bon usage de Grevisse :
Tout … que … mis à part [...], le subjonctif est le mode habituel des propositions concessives, même s’il s’agit d’un fait réel. C’est le seul mode indiqué dans ses ex. par le dictionnaire de l’Acad.
[...]
Si le subjonctif est le mode régulier, on constate que l’indicatif (y compris le conditionnel) est fréquent dans la langue parlée. Il n’est pas si rare dans la langue écrite, surtout dans les concessives introduites par une véritable conjonction*


*quoique, bien que, encore que, malgré que


----------



## janpol

Bien que les douleurs soient...
Bien que plus les douleurs sont... (malgré le fait que plus les douleurs sont...)
La présence de "plus" change change tout, pour moi le subj es_t inconcevable._


----------



## Viobi

janpol said:


> Bien que les douleurs soient...
> Bien que plus les douleurs sont... (malgré le fait que plus les douleurs sont...)
> La présence de "plus" change change tout, pour moi le subj es_t inconcevable._



+1

La lâcheté pouvant parfois s'avérer salvatrice, je conseillerais, au choix:

¤ l'emploi de _même si >>_ même si  plus les douleurs *sont *considérables, pire *est *l’offense

¤ l'élimination de "plus", solution plus élégante à mon avis >> "*bien que* la gravité de l'offense *soit* proportionnelle à la douleur" ou "*même si *la gravité de l'offense *est *proportionnelle à la douleur"


----------



## Syntexte

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. 



> La lâcheté pouvant parfois s'avérer salvatrice




Je pense que la phrase pourrait s'analyser logiquement comme suit: 
_(bien que plus l'offense *soit* pire quand les douleurs *sont *considérables)_​Je crois que la concession porte sur le fait que l'offense est pire lorsqu'il y a une situation factuelle donnée (les douleurs sont considérables). C'est pourquoi je pense qu'il faudrait écrire:
_(bien que plus les douleurs *sont *considérables, pire *soit *l’offense)_​Les douleurs *sont* considérables, c'est un fait certain, étant donné le contexte, donc il faudrait conjuguer à l'indicatif. "Pire soit l'offense" est conjugué au subjonctif car c'est sur quoi porterait la concession ("bien que")...


----------



## Viobi

Non. Je maintiens que l'indicatif est de mise, à cause du "plus". Et en tout état de cause, l'offense et les douleurs sont mises sur un peid d'égalité, il est donc impossible d'en mettre une au subjonctif et les autres à l'indicatif.

Il faut soit tout mettre à l'indicatif, soit se débarrasser du "plus", comme je l'ai fait ou comme tu le fais toi-même avec ton _bien que l'offense *soit* pire quand les douleurs *sont *considérables _(qui n'a pas exactement le même sens, car il n'indique pas de réelle proportionnalité).


----------



## Syntexte

Je m'oriente vers un tout-à-l'indicatif-présent, sur ton conseil. Dans tous les cas, je ne peux ni supprimer "bien que" ni la proportionnalité ("plus")...


----------



## tilt

Syntexte said:


> Je pense que la phrase pourrait s'analyser logiquement comme suit:_(bien que plus l'offense *soit* pire quand les douleurs *sont *considérables)_​


Attention, le _plus _de la phrase initiale porte sur _considérables_, pas sur _pire_ ! D'autant que l'offense ne saurait être "plus pire"...  
Il faudrait donc écrire _bien que pire *est* l'offense quand les douleurs *sont *plus considérables_, car pour ma part, je n'envisage là aussi que l'indicatif, comme Janpol et Viobi.


----------



## Viobi

Syntexte: Les phrases que je propose ne suppriment ni la proportionnalité ni la concession, relis-les! 

Edit: Tilt, tu as raison, bien sûr, je n'avais même pas vu le "plus" que tu mets en avant. j'avais lu "_bien que l'offense soit pire quand les douleurs sont considérables_" qui, lui, est parfaitement correct et clair, bien que la relation ne soit pas à strictement parler proportionnelle).


----------



## Syntexte

> Les phrases que je propose ne suppriment ni la proportionnalité ni la concession, relis-les!


 
Je sais bien, c'est ma reformulation logique ('bien que plus l'offense *soit* pire quand les douleurs *sont *considérables') qui supprimait la proportionnalité. Quant à la suppression de la concession, j'avais eu l'impression de lire ca dans une autre suggestion. 

Par ailleurs, comme vous le relevez, ma reformulation logique est très mauvaise, puisqu'on ne dit pas "plus pire". (Peut-être qu'une reformulation logique bien formée dirait "Bien que l'offense soit pire lorsque les douleurs infligées augmentent). Sur le fond, on l'aura compris, l'idée était d'apporter une justification asymétrique pour le subjonctif et l'indicatif en fonction de ce qui est concédé et de ce qui est factuel. Mais vous n'êtes pas convaincu.


----------



## janpol

"Bien que l'offense soit pire lorsque les douleurs infligées augmentent"

cette reformulation me semble parfaite, il est dommage cependant que tu nous proposes les subordonnées et que nous n'ayons jamais droit à la principale.


----------



## Syntexte

> "Bien que l'offense soit pire lorsque les douleurs infligées augmentent"
> 
> cette reformulation me semble parfaite, il est dommage cependant que tu nous proposes les subordonnées et que nous n'ayons jamais droit à la principale.


 
Oui, mais je suis spécifiquement chiant, je ne veux pas de reformulation. Je veux traduire littéralement. Je ne sais pas si par "principale" vous faites référence à la phrase dans laquelle s'inscrit cette parenthèse, mais si tel est le cas, la voici:
Ce qui compte moralement ca n'est pas tant la douleur _(bien que plus les douleurs *[verbe être] *considérables, pire *[verbe être] *l’offense)_ que le fait de se servir des autres.​


----------



## Viobi

La (proposition) principale, c'est la proposition dont dépend la subordonnée.
Traduire littéralement _et _bien traduire, ça n'existe pas, ou si rarement...
Je croiq qu'on t'a donné les 4 possibilités: tout indicatif, remplacer "bien que" par "même si" (exactement la même valeur concessive), ou enlever "plus" (ce qui ne signifie pas enlever l'idée de proportionnalité).


----------



## tilt

Pourquoi ne pas écrire _Bien que plus considérables sont les douleurs, pire est l'offense_ ?
Cela ne règle pas la question du mode (je maintiens cependant le choix de l'indicatif), mais la formulation me semble plus naturelle.


----------



## janpol

Je  vois...
"Bien que l'offense soit pire / lorsque les douleurs infligées augmentent"
2 subordonnées, une principale est indispensable pour que la phrase soit correcte

_bien que plus les douleurs *[verbe être] *considérables, pire *[verbe être] *l’offense, celles-ci comptent moins que le fait de se servir des autres._
_- J'ai modifié de façon à supprimer le "ce qui, ce n'est pas" qui complique l'analyse _
_- "le fait de se servir" me semble incorrect = je dirais "le fait qu'on se serve..."_
_- il semble que la subordonnée "bien que...... considérables" soit dans un rapport de dépendance à l'égard de "pire est ..." et de "celles-ci comptent........... "_
_- le mode des deux verbes en gras ? l'indicatif !_


----------

